# Homepage Auflösungskompatibel machen



## hinkel11 (6. Mrz 2009)

Ich bin gerade beim Erstellen einer Homepage. In dieser befinden sich verschiedene divs bzw. Blockelemente. 

Nun habe ich ein Problem dabei den Abstand zwischen den verschiedenen divs so festzulegen, dass dieser unabhängig von der verwendeten Auflösung gleich bleibt.

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man dieses Problem gut per JavaScript lösen kann.
Ich stelle mir das in etwa so vor: 
Zuerst wird festgestellt welche Auflösung der User hat. Dann bestimmt man mit einer Funktion den Abstand, sprich If user hat eine Auflösung von 1024x768, dann positioniere dass Blockelement mit einem linken Seitenabstand von x-Prozent. If user hat eine Auflösung von 1200x800, dann positioniere dass Blockelement mit einem linken Seitenabstand von y-Prozent. usw., einfach solange bis man alle gängigen Bildschirmauflösungen abgedeckt hat. Da ich leider überhaupt keine Ahnung von JavaSCript und dergleichen habe, wäre ich für jede Unterstützung dankbar.

Kann man wahrscheinlihc auch ganz einfach per CSS realisieren, bin allerdings noch blutiger Anfänger und habs bisher damit nicht hinbekommen, ohne dass sich das Blockelement bei veränderten Auflösung mitverschiebt.

Die Seite auf der das Ganze umgesetzt werden soll lautet:

SC Corona Gehren 09

Dort soll der Sponsorenbanner links immer den gleichen Abstand haben zum doppelten Rahmen links daneben, unabhängig von der gewählten Auflösung.


----------



## mike2707 (6. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

hast du es mal mit margin oder padding mit px oder pt versucht?

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Ebenius (6. Mrz 2009)

Du bist in diesem Forum falsch. Warum? Ihr seid im falschen Forum!

Aber vielleicht hast/hattest Du ja Glück!

*Verschieb*

Ebenius


----------



## 0x7F800000 (6. Mrz 2009)

@Ebenius: Im falschen Forum?  
wenn den Leuten hier langweilig wird, können die plötzlich auch Javascript^^ 

@hinkel11:
Sich beim layout auf JS zu verlassen ist keine so tolle idee: wenn jemand JS abschaltet und deine Seite besucht, sieht er dann wahrscheinlich irgendeinen Trümmerhaufen. Zum anderen kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass das was du geschildert hast mit CSS ein problem wäre: einfach ein wenig an margin-werten rumspielen, dann geht's schon, das Layout der Seite sieht nicht übertrieben kompliziert aus. Kann dir das Online Buch vom Herr'n Jendryschik empfehlen, da kann man sich schnell Überblick verschaffen, ansonsten auch aus SELFHTML vorbeischauen, die Leute dort kriegen solche Sachen 100 Mal schneller und besser hin, als hier in einem java-forum...


----------



## Geeeee (6. Mrz 2009)

Folgende Seite bietet sich an, wenn man eine "Schablone" gebrauchen könnte. intensivstation
Wie du schon geschrieben hast, sind deine CSS-Kenntnisse ja noch "ausbaufähig". Versuch, falls es dort was gibt, was deinen Ansprüchen gefällt, auch zu verstehen, was die dort treiben 
Und wie immer wenn es um CSS geht: Teste es in mehreren Browsern. Vor allem IE6, der noch immer oft verwendet wird, muckt da manchmal etwas auf und nimmt sich da recht viel Interpretationsspielraum


----------



## mvitz (6. Mrz 2009)

Mein Tipp:

1) Fang erst garnicht mit _px_ oder _pt_ an, sondern nehm Konsequent *em*, das ist wesentlich flexibler.
2) Versuch erst garnicht, dass deine Homepage in jedem Browser auf jeder Auflösung identisch aussieht, dass ist selbst für Agenturen nicht ohne Probleme machbar. Sei dir stattdessen einfach bewusst, dass die Homepage zwar gleich aber halt nicht auf jeden cm gleich zu machen ist.
3) Bitte kein JS für Layoutzwecke und vor allem nicht für Menüs verwenden. Eine Homepage sollte komplett ohne JS anzeigbar und bedienbar sein. Mit JS kann man dann anschließend gewisse Sachen noch verbessern, aber immer so, dass alles auch ohne JS geht, denn nicht jeder hat JS aktiviert.

[Edit] Ansonsten könntest du dir auch mal folgendes CSS Framework angucken (gibt auch einen Onlinegenerator): Home: Yet Another Multicolumn Layout | An (X)HTML/CSS Framework


----------

